# I need help determaining my dog's breed



## tomey (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,

I recently adopted a female dog from a shelter,
She looks like a black gsd, but i'm not sure.

What do you think? gsd or some kind of mix?

She is 11 months old and weighs 46 pounds. 

Thanks,


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm horrible at guessing which breeds might be involved but I'll take a stab and agree with you...sure looks like some if not all GSD .,,,and most certainly a keeper!

SuperG


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She definitely looks part GSD!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She really looks like a GSD, she's beautiful, if anything is added to her maybe it's Border Collie?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with LaRen616.. depending on size maybe Border Collie/GSD?


----------



## tomey (Jan 20, 2014)

*another photo*










she look bigger here more then reality


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That face! :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful dog! I'm thinking GSD/Border Collie mix too!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't see any bc in her. I just see a smaller GSD who will continue growing for another year. Congratulations! She looks lovely.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hard to say. I know a lot of BC people that resent dogs being labeled BC b/c they are black and white and have the white toes and/or stripe on the face (like how us GSD folks resent *any* dog with standing ears and/or a black muzzle being labeled GSD).


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My guess is GSD and border collie for sure.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

GSD mix, maybe some Belgian Shepherd or Malinois.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd say GSD/ACD or Kelpiex The tail is shorter and the earset/headshape reminds me of an Australian herder. 
What is the size/weight? And is the coat a bit coarse feeling compared to a GSDs?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think she's a gsd x ACD but most likely she is a mix of more than two breeds. Regardless, she is super cute! Have fun with her!


----------



## tomey (Jan 20, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd say GSD/ACD or Kelpiex The tail is shorter and the earset/headshape reminds me of an Australian herder.
> What is the size/weight? And is the coat a bit coarse feeling compared to a GSDs?


She weighs 20 kg, i can't compare it to a GSD because i didn't pet one lately.
i don't see border collie in her.
maybe a mix with Belgian shepherd or pure black GSD that will grow some more.

You can't see it in the photo, but when you look straight at her head she reminds me of a Labrador.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Definitely has GSD and something else. For what it's worth, I had a yellow lab x liver pointer mix that was black with white points just like yours. The white points could come from any number of breeds, not necessarily border collie.


----------



## tomey (Jan 20, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> Definitely has GSD and something else. For what it's worth, I had a yellow lab x liver pointer mix that was black with white points just like yours. The white points could come from any number of breeds, not necessarily border collie.


there is also pure GSD with white points. white points on the chest is OK - Breed Standard, it doesn't say it came from another breed.

i think that her weight (20 kg/ 1 year old) , lite bones and a little pointy face is the things that can say something about the mix


----------



## tomey (Jan 20, 2014)

more photos


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I am going to say all GSD. The white markings (except the nose) are seen in GDS's. Even my sable puppies from my first litter had a couple white toes and a little bit of white chest hair. It faded out more as they grew and you really couldnt see any white any more. Yoko is solid black (at least that is what she appears), but has very little amount of brown hairs in between her toes. Even Conner who appears to be solid black, has brown on the ends of some hairs in his ears, and bottoms of two of his feet have some brown hairs. So maybe poorly bred so showing more of the white coloring. This is where people started breeding for that white coloring and ended up with panda coloring.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

The man down the road from me has a Border Collie GSD mix and she looks identical too yours, infact at first glance she does look all GSD.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sure looks like a GSD to me also. If she's not a PIA to train, then she's not a BC!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is best to consider that it is mixed, just so that people don't look at you funny when you say she is a GSD. It really doesn't matter. The white toes, chest and even chin hairs are not unknown in the breed. I am more hung up with the shortness of the tail. What would you get if you mix a black GSD with a long coated malinois? I don't know. Can't really guess. She could be a Belgian Shepherd/GSD cross. I really don't see border collie.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like a Kelpie X GSD X Heeler type. Wish we had access to dogs like her. Here it is mainly Pits and under-socialized Chihuahuas, shipped from CA.


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe she can be a koolie dog or koolie dog gsd mix


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

She looks Kelpie/cattle dog to me but not sure how popular that mix is over there. Over here they are EVERYWHERE and she looks just like one......if kelpie not a popular cross over there then I would go with GSD/ACD


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tail does look kinda short??


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> If she's not a PIA to train, then she's not a BC!


Only reason they would be a PIA to train is if they were smarter than the person training them.....which in many cases would be highly probable


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Who cares, she's really cute, looks so much like a GSD, it'll always keep people guessing, just enjoy her for the dog she is- I think she's GREAT!!!!! Bob


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

sparra said:


> Only reason they would be a PIA to train is if they were smarter than the person training them.....which in many cases would be highly probable


I take your point. I had two I was training and they did catch on very quickly!

My friends dogs, worst behaved dogs I had every seen! But as is typical it was not the dogs it was the owners! 

They just seem to be a really popular dog for the totally clueless for some reason?! Actually make that three I have trained, almost adopted one! Molly, forgot about her, we fostered her for about three months,found her a home, it was hard to let her go!

I guess, I should just say BC/Hereder dogs are not a good first dog for a beginner or the clueless and let it go at that!


----------

